# Damage to motorhome



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I have stupidly damaged my rear bumper and near side light cluster whilst enjoying? a very wet and windy Wales. Advice on best supplier for replacement please? Rapido 924F 2004 model


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Depending on how bad the damage to bumper is, if you collect as many broken bits as possible, you may be able to have it "plastic repaired" by a good bodyshop. I did mine a couple of years ago, over £1000 for new bumper, fitting and painting etc. £200 for a fairly decent repair.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree; your first port of call would be repair, last resort replace.
Any local bodyshop worth its salt will give you a quote and get more than one. There are many good small body-shops desperate for work, those that do not get the big insurance jobs passed on to them but can show proof of quality work.

I tapped ( really gently) the bumper of my van. After a few days it looked like a mad spider had attacked it. A new bumper was £400 plus VAT plus painting and fitting. As said before, £200 cash in hand left it as new.

Alan


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Have looked at it again and prob not as bad as I thought so have contacted a body shop in Chippenham. Hope it doesn't dent the bank balance too much! Thanks for the advice


----------

